# Reducir voltaje y corriente



## jesusoski (Mar 5, 2007)

Buenos días, 

Tengo una fuente de alimentación que me da 20,4 vdc y 5vdc. Está protegida con un fusible T2.5A L250V así que supongo que la salida de la fuente será 2 A (pero no lo sé). 

Quiero alimentar un aparato que necesita 5vdc a 1A y 12 vdc a 1.2A. 

Había pensado en hacer un divisor de tensión para conseguir 12 vdc a partir de los 20.4 vdc que me da la fuente. Tengo que limitar también la corriente o será el aparato el que la pida directamente y sólo tengo que conectarle la tensión y ya está. 

De la misma forma haría con los 5vdc...¿directamente? 


He visto en lo referente a reducir voltaje que hay un regulador de tensión (LM217) al que además hay que añadir un disipador de calor. ¿Esa puede ser la solución?   

La salida de este aparato es de 1.5 A y yo necesito sólo 1.2 A. ¿Con una resistencia acabaría con mis problemas?   

Si alguien sabe algo más sencillo acepto sugerencias.    

Acepto todos los conceptos y críticas ya que entiendo que la pregunta puede resultar un tanto básica.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Willington (Mar 5, 2007)

mira las resitencias simples no funcionan simplemente porque no regulan el voltaje de salida, entonces segun lo que pida en cada momento tu cto el voltaje en la resistencia
variará.

puedes usar un LM217 o LM78XX, en este caso un 7812 y 7805 con disipadores de calor
y como los 78xx son de 1 A al de 12 le pones un diodo extra desde la entrada hasta la salida.

saludos


----------



## jesusoski (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok, gracias.

Por lo que he visto voy a colocar el LM7812 alimentado de los 20,4 V. De la salida de 12 V que obtenga cogeré los 12 que necesito y pincharé también el LM7805 para conseguir los 5 V.

Me comentas también la posibilidad de colocar como protección el diodo con el ánodo a la salida y el cátodo a la entrada del LM78xx, no? 

Me quedan 2 dudas:

1. ¿Cómo puedo calcular los Condensadores que se colocan a la entrada y salida de los LM78XX?

2. ¿Cómo se calculan los radiadores que hay que colocar? La potencia disipada será:

LM7812: (21-12)*2.5 = 22.5W  suponiendo por el fusible que la I sea de 2.5, que será menor.
LM7805: (12-5)*1 = 7W           suponiendo que la Isalida de LM7812 sea 1 A.

¿Voy bien?


----------



## jesusoski (Mar 6, 2007)

Cuando ponía al principio que enchufaba el LM7812 al 12 quería decir a la tensión de 20.4 V.

Perdón


----------



## jesusoski (Mar 7, 2007)

Buenos días,

He sacado un ratillo y he pensado el esquema que mando en el adjunto.

Aún no tengo claro el cálculo de radiadores ni la Iout que tengo. Supongo que tendré unas Iout entre 1 y 1.5 A.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda e interés mostrado hasta el momento.


----------



## Willington (Mar 8, 2007)

Pues ya lo vi, y no puedes sacar la tension para el de 5 del de 12 ya que le estarias pidiendo 1Amp
de mas ...

te anexo la correccion que considero mas apropiada para el Cto.

fijate como los diodos de bypass se colocan

le bypass de 5 es opcional si quieres mas de 1 Amp.

recuerda usar disipador de calor.


saludos


----------



## jesusoski (Mar 8, 2007)

OK. Tiene sentido.

Gracias

Un saludo


----------



## Bengie (Ago 21, 2012)

como reduzco corriente desde una fuente atx 10 amperios hasta 1 amperio menos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2012)

Bengie dijo:


> como reduzco corriente desde una fuente atx 10 amperios hasta 1 amperio menos



No hace falta, lo que conectes *"Solo"* tomará la corriente que necesite.


----------



## avivaandres (May 5, 2013)

Willington dijo:


> Pues ya lo vi, y no puedes sacar la tension para el de 5 del de 12 ya que le estarias pidiendo 1Amp
> de mas ...
> 
> te anexo la correccion que considero mas apropiada para el Cto.
> ...






quisiera saber para que sirven los diodos de bypass y como funcionan en este circuito


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 5, 2013)

Amigo, bueno los diodos de by-pass que te refieres al post #6, pues estan mal conectados, ya que la caida de tension en el mismo sera de 0.7V, anulando la posibilidad de regulacion por parte del 78XX.


----------



## avivaandres (May 5, 2013)

bueno amigo y el el caso que estuvieran bien conectados que función cumplen....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 5, 2013)

Pues, la verdad, no hay forma que un simple diodo aporte corriente sobre un regulador, para eso se utiliza un transistor.


----------

